# "Sky Island"



## vhnam0084 (Dec 27, 2012)

_*Hi everybody...I come from Vietnam, because k fluent in English, so this article if difficult to understand for everyone ignored, thank you.
Since like phim Avatar, so to determine the do this layout
Tank 60x30x36 cm
Lights 24w x 2 (10.000K)
Suptract: JBL Florapol 300g + 9L New ADA aquasoil 
Filter: DIY
Co2: 2 drops / second.
Rocks,Eleocharis parvula,minitaiwan,wepping,moss,..
Red cherry

Firts up layout










Change..










socket traversal










completed










Thanks all to view
*_


----------



## auban (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm not usually impressed by aquascapes, but that is #$%&*@& awesome.


----------



## skyhaus (Dec 20, 2012)

How did you make the floating islands?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

I have been wanting to try this since seeing Gary Wu's version:










But few details on construction of the islands were given. Any details you can provide would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

would love to try the floating island any tips or tricks to doing it


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

HOLY... that looks way better than those overused "pathway"
aquascapes....
How did you do that? It's... amazing.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Are the islands attached to the back glass?


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Are the islands attached to the back glass?


 

I believe so.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

W H A T. That's amazing!! More details please!!


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

funny, I was thinking of doing a concept similar to this, and I click here to find someone else has done it too!  

my inspiration comes from avatar too, those floating islands on pandora. I was planning on using ADA Unzan stone, drill holes in them and set like an anchor of fishing line and suspend them from a lighting fixture arm.

very sweet scaping


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

Green_Flash said:


> funny, I was thinking of doing a concept similar to this, and I click here to find someone else has done it too!
> 
> my inspiration comes from avatar too, those floating islands on pandora. I was planning on using ADA Unzan stone, drill holes in them and set like an anchor of fishing line and suspend them from a lighting fixture arm.
> 
> very sweet scaping


There is a video of youtube of one also flash.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

this one?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LE0fqwR4doA

I like the waterfall effect/

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/threads/aquascape-of-the-month-august-2010-beyond-the-nature.3305/
cool read here too


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

the water fall effect is not hard i did it by accident one time i used sand substrate and had styro background and cut a chanel in the back of it for air line and an air stone. the air bubles made and updraft and pushed sand out the top and it fell down the front of the background only to have it done time and time again. i really should give it another try lol


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Are the islands attached to the back glass?


Cork and very thin fishing line could also be an option.


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

I wanna hear how vhnam0084 did it, his looks great. I can't see any fishing line or anything.


----------



## vhnam0084 (Dec 27, 2012)

Will share how to do it soon


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

vhnam0084 said:


> Will share how to do it soon


We don't like soon, now would be better ;-)

Sent from a dark corner in my happy place


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

Aww come on you tease! lol I agree with NWA!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

You know what I was thinking would be the easiest, would be one of those acrylic frag racks they sell for reef tanks, it has a open grid pattern you could tie moss to easily. It has suction cups you attach to the back wall of the tank. When the moss grows out it would not be very visible, you could also add some rock/stone rubble no problem.


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

soon? come on.... i waited a year! LOL happy new year!


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

Happy New Year.... East cost pplz! XD
Yea... teach us your tricks man.


----------



## dormreefer (Sep 18, 2012)

Green_Flash said:


> You know what I was thinking would be the easiest, would be one of those acrylic frag racks they sell for reef tanks, it has a open grid pattern you could tie moss to easily. It has suction cups you attach to the back wall of the tank. When the moss grows out it would not be very visible, you could also add some rock/stone rubble no problem.


Was thinking the same thing! Most even use magnets too so they are pretty darn strong.


----------



## eeng168 (Apr 22, 2005)

NWA-Planted said:


> We don't like soon, now would be better ;-)
> 
> Sent from a dark corner in my happy place



LOL...that was great!

Totally agreed, we don't like soon!


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

vhnam0084 said:


> Will share how to do it soon


Now you're just teasing us, man! :icon_eek:

I can't wait. Even if I don't know what I'm doing, I started mine tonight.


----------



## vhnam0084 (Dec 27, 2012)

*This is how to..*


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Well now, that just explains everything... :icon_roll


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Finally geez ;-)

The overall effect created from this is superb, love it!

Sent from a dark corner in my happy place


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey, leave vhnam alone to keep his tricks! Why not figure it out on your own? I think that we demand answers when we should be spending more time figuring things out on our own. Just enjoy the illusion, and I can't imagine it would be that difficult to replicate this in your own tanks.


----------



## Riversun (Nov 13, 2012)

crazydaz said:


> Hey, leave vhnam alone to keep his tricks! Why not figure it out on your own? I think that we demand answers when we should be spending more time figuring things out on our own. Just enjoy the illusion, and I can't imagine it would be that difficult to replicate this in your own tanks.


do not be impatient, he is Vietnamese, the language barrier makes him hard to guide you in detail. as far as I know he was looking for the lost photos, pictures were taken when he made these islands, then he will share for you


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Riversun said:


> do not be impatient, he is Vietnamese, the language barrier makes him hard to guide you in detail. as far as I know he was looking for the lost photos, pictures were taken when he made these islands, then he will share for you


I'm the one who was impatient, not crazydaz.  If I was too impatient and vhnam0084 is still working on getting the rest of the information up, then I apologize.



crazydaz said:


> Hey, leave vhnam alone to keep his tricks! Why not figure it out on your own?


I did. Sort of.

Obviously I went for a different look, as seen in my photo. That part I'm happy with, the rest not so much; and while I'm too embarrassed to share a final, in in-tank photo, I'll share what I did.

The island was sculpted from green floral foam. Behind some of the stalactites/fingers/whatnot, there are hidden holes where some hanging roots can be pulled through; as in addition to moss I'm going for some "trees" too. Not shown in the photo is a separate topside hill, which was attached later and covered in clado.

I took some fines from a bag of hardwood lump charcoal, pulverized them in a blender, and double sifted through a fine mesh until only powder remained.

Working in small batches and sections, I mixed common two-part epoxy with a tiny bit of the charcoal powder, applied to the foam with disposable brushes, then pressed Flourite Dark into the epoxy. This gave a "stones embedded in soil" appearance. A bit of the foam's green shows through gaps in the substrate, with the amount depending on epoxy thickness, which adds a more variegated appearance.

For mounting, I used two suction cups with hooks. The hooks were straightened out with pliers into spikes, at a downward angle. I figured as the island would be trying to lift up due to its buoyancy, this angle would keep the island from slipping off.

Added mosses, clado, "trees". Shoved the island into the spikes. And wow, did I ever underestimate the buoyancy of the island. The spikes tore mostly through the foam, leaving the island barely hanging on at an extreme upward angle. I had to use a fishing hook attached to the front of the island, with fishing line run to a big rock in the substrate, to stabilize it. The only rock I had heavy enough doesn't match the decor at all.

After the island grows out enough that I can learn what other mistakes I made, I'll do a second version. This time I will probably use stronger, closed-cell foam. Bismuth or epoxy-encapsulated lead weights embedded in the foam to approximately cancel the buoyancy. And instead of suction cups, magnets covered in Plasti Dip to prevent corrosion and give a non-slip, non-scratching surface. I may or may not try a different epoxy. The common stuff, being thick and viscous, made it super easy to attach the Flourite; but was hard to brush on and cured way too fast.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Cobra.. You literally could turn it into a floating island with willow moss on it. I think it'd look amazing just floating in current.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Didn't mean to come across impatient, just joking about the wait 

It's nice to see how some things are done though because it also opens the door for new variations and completely new ideas! 

Sent from a dark corner in my happy place


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

cant you use like a transparent suction cup and more bouyant material + stone such that the stone does not 'collapse'? The suction cup can merely hold the stone in place to prevent moving. If the hardscape, what ill call it, is bouyant enough to stay afloat, then the suction cup which can easily be hidden behind should be able to hold the piece in place. Obviously if too high current or too large a surface area being perpendicular to the flow of water this will not be enough to hold the hardscape in place.

Potentially even use magnets? Like those koralia powerheads


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

In my case, the stone required to hold down the foam island was as big as the island itself.

Even if I could have attached the island to the suction cups more securely, I don't think I'd trust suction cups to not let go or slide up over time, at least those small enough to be inconspicuous. Magnets with a non-slip coating should work better. Lead or bismuth weights embedded in the island can cancel buoyancy with a size I've estimated at about 10X smaller than the foam, so easily concealed within.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

Huh? I don't understand the photo,
is it just the current pushing it?


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

It's attached to the glass with something like magnets or suction cups. Or perhaps floating from the substrate, secured by a fine line. If it wasn't secured to anything, it would either float to the surface, or sink to the bottom.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh....


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I'd hate to sit with you guys at a David Copperfield show.


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

DogFish said:


> I'd hate to sit with you guys at a David Copperfield show.


Lmao!


----------



## Msheresy (Oct 3, 2012)

DarkCobra said:


> It's attached to the glass with something like magnets or suction cups. Or perhaps floating from the substrate, secured by a fine line. If it wasn't secured to anything, it would either float to the surface, or sink to the bottom.


This. 

His photo appears to be a side view and you can see the islands are attached to the back. By what, I don't know.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Why not do it with a styrofoam piece shaved into a island then attach moss with super glue. Then attach it in several spots with fishing line tied to wait her something barrier in the substrate or to large steel weights you cover with substrate. That is how I do my floating balls in my tanks I will shoot some pics


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## civics14 (Dec 21, 2012)

Is Styrofoam non-toxic to fish?



sbarbee54 said:


> Why not do it with a styrofoam piece shaved into a island then attach moss with super glue. Then attach it in several spots with fishing line tied to wait her something barrier in the substrate or to large steel weights you cover with substrate. That is how I do my floating balls in my tanks I will shoot some pics
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## amajoh (Jan 10, 2013)

WOW. This tank is amazing!


----------



## Msheresy (Oct 3, 2012)

civics14 said:


> Is Styrofoam non-toxic to fish?


It has to be sealed first, then yes.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne Dwops (Nov 29, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

im trying to do something like this and was wondering if using silicone to stick the rock to the glass would work?


----------



## karce87 (Dec 6, 2012)

lamiskool said:


> im trying to do something like this and was wondering if using silicone to stick the rock to the glass would work?


I don't think that would work. You could glue a piece of plexiglass and then just tie the moss on it?


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

karce87 said:


> I don't think that would work. You could glue a piece of plexiglass and then just tie the moss on it?


Curious as to why you dont think this would work. Is it because silicone wont adhere to the rock well or something else?


----------



## vhnam0084 (Dec 27, 2012)

up up


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2008)

As was previously mentioned in this thread, I think the best way to make the islands would be to use a magnetic frag rack. Simple to "decorate" with your plant(s) of choice, and easy to move for re-scapes and cleaning


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

This looks great in just Black and White!

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------

